# Classical music spoofs in cartoons



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

OK, everybody knows this...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1atzuy_what-s-opera-doc_shortfilms

But I just came across this:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tom and Jerry Cartoon - Hollywood Bow Episode

This is my favourite. :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Tom and Jerry perform Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

They do Carmen also, it's hilarious.


----------

